# Cacti + Lighttpd [SOLVED]

## cshepherd

Hey guys,

Just trying out lighttpd in place of apache and everything works except for cacti.

I have a rails app that works, phpmyadmin works and it seems to be faster than apache too.

The cacti login page loads, and when I enter the login details and hit enter it's like I just hit the refresh button.

If I enter an incorrect login it will tell me so; entering the correct login just does nothing.

Cacti works fine under apache2.

I don't really know where to start looking.Last edited by cshepherd on Tue Jan 03, 2006 5:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hanj

Sounds like a possible session/cookie problem. You might want to see if cacti is successfully writing the cookie in /tmp. Also check for php error messages in the error log. I'm sure phpmyadmin behaves fine, because it is using httpauth.

Hope this points you in the right direction.

hanji

----------

## cshepherd

I can't find anything in the logs.  The last line in the lighttpd log is a POST if that helps.  There is nothing in the error logs.

The only sessions I can find in the /tmp folder were written by apache.

Makes sense about phpmyadmin.

----------

## think4urs11

do you use FastCGI or 'traditional' CGI?

Is cgi.fix_pathinfo = 1 set in your php.ini?

----------

## cshepherd

In the end with this solution, I'm not too sure where the problem was.

I started from scratch as there seemed to be problems with php as I had switched between 4 and 5 a couple times and unmerged and remerged various packages while switching between apache and lighttpd.

I did a vanilla install of gentoo with minimal use flags set and emerged php5, mysql5, lighttpd and cacti and it now logs in.  Just need to get the graphs to appear now.

Thanks for your input as I have learnt some new things.

----------

## paolo

Same prob here (lighttpd+cacti = cacti doesn't login) and no solution at the horizon :\

----------

## paolo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> do you use FastCGI or 'traditional' CGI?
> 
> Is cgi.fix_pathinfo = 1 set in your php.ini?

 

Here it was  :Smile: 

----------

